# Wilkie's western soda's



## Wilkie (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is "part" of my western soda collection.  The saphire blue Bay City Soda Water  bottle was purchased this weekend. []

http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/wilkie94585/California%20Sodas/?albumview=slideshow

 I give up trying to get the list to show up in my post.  I figured it out with my jakes a while back but I think something changed on photobucket.  If anyone can help me I'd appreciate.  For now Just click on the link above to view the slideshow.
 [/align]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 8, 2009)

http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/wilkie94585/California%20Sodas/?albumview=grid

 Nice sodas


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2009)

Really nice, Tim. I like the way that slide show works. You have some great-looking sodas. My home county has a grand total of two squats and about eight varieties of hutches, many of which are very similar. You have a great variety in your area.  ~Jim


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jim.  Being from PA you'd thinkn you would have many more to chose from than that.  Must not be a real big city your in eh?  I appreciate your comments.

 Tim


----------



## capsoda (Jun 9, 2009)

Great looking bottles Tim. Wish we dug that kind of stuff down here. No ponys or mineral waters mostly hutches, SS, and one bottler used gravitating stoppers and Codds buy the colors aren't as interesting.


----------



## glass man (Jun 10, 2009)

VERY NICE! SAVANNA GA. , S.C. ,IN THE SOUTH HAVE SOME VERY NICE SODAS. WISH I COULD AFFORD THEM! JAMIE


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2009)

Some areas in PA are loaded with squat sodas. Sadly, Lewistown is not one of them. I have done a lot of digging, and to date, I have only dug one broken Soult & Zerbe. I also bought the only known example of the 1880s F.H. Wentz squat from a friend (I was with him when he dug it). Those are the only two squats known to exist from Lewistown. I know of about eight Soult & Zerbe examples, and have been trying like hell to buy one. No good yet, but I will have one, whether I dig it or buy it.

 I guess our early residents were just stingy with their returnable bottles. I have only dug about six Lewistown Bottling Works tall blob beers, and those are not all that hard to find.  ~Jim


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 10, 2009)

The town I live in has zero blobs or hutches and only one early crown.  I have one example of that.  The next town over, Vacaville, I believe only has one hutch, I have an example of that too.  Luckily S.F. and Sacramento have plenty to find.  

 I love both of those two cities for their gold rush history.  Sacramento is where Sutters Fort was located, Mr. Sutter is the one who discovered gold here, and San Francisco was the booming city and port where all the 49ers arrived aside from those that came accross the land.


----------



## caldigs (Jun 11, 2009)

I dug that Bay City...........


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 11, 2009)

Were you digging with Doug?


----------



## caldigs (Jun 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 14, 2009)

I have added 10 more California soda's to my slideshow; 
 http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/wilkie94585/California%20Sodas/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Andrew,

 I found a Bay City finally[]..........The one you dug is still in my cabinet.

 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 14, 2009)

I also got a Taylor and Co Eureka and San Francisco early graphite one just before the site was covered.

 I'll have to send you a photo of it.


----------



## caldigs (Jun 14, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Hey Andrew,
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like its in Wilkie's cabinet.  It has a a very distinctive 'crush' on the top of the left antler and some chalky residue on the interior of the bottle near the base. Pretty unique bottle.


----------



## sketch (Jun 15, 2009)

Wilkie, I'm new collecting and have a question for you. I have a Wilson Soda works seltzer bottle from Eureka California ( 1920s - 1930s ?) and am having a hard time finding any info regarding the history of the bottle/soda works. Would you happen to know any info about this bottle. Thanks


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sketch
> 
> Wilkie, I'm new collecting and have a question for you. I have a Wilson Soda works seltzer bottle from Eureka California ( 1920s - 1930s ?) and am having a hard time finding any info regarding the history of the bottle/soda works. Would you happen to know any info about this bottle. Thanks


Welcome to the forum sketch, and to this wonderful addiction, er, hobby.   I personally know nothing about seltzer bottles so I can't help you out, but there are many people on this forum and I'm sure someone here can.  If you don't get a reply by tomorrow I'd re-post your question and picture with a new thread topic.  It is a nice looking bottle.


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2009)

VERY NICE TIM! WOW WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A HOLDENS ,GA. LIKE YOURS! JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Jamie,  the Holden's G.A. hutch is actually a Sacramento, California soda bottle.   The bottom is embossed Capital Soda Works/Sac.  The G.A. stands for Ginger Ale (strange I know).  The bottle dates from 1881-1883.  It's a fairly common bottle out here.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 22, 2009)

The Holden's may be rated common, but try to dig a pile of them. Out of a hundred blob sodas, maybe 2 might be one of those. Owen Caseys are FAR more abundant, yet they command the best price. They are like the Bay Cities, many thousands of them dug, and a blue one gets over a hundred bucks. Shoot, even junker Billings draw more than a Holden's. Occasionally, we will throw Billings against a wall, but wouldn't THINK of doing that with a GA. Same goes with hutchies, rarity has nothing to with pricing. Bottles are as subjective as any other older collectable, possibly even more so.


----------

